# York - Live broadcasts from the MHF stand



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Yet another show (York) and it appears the weather forecast people are forecasting heavy rain. Presumably He who controls the weather just does not like motorhomes.

Hopefully they have got it wrong

stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Stew
well I am on the stand atm with R&M, we have everything in hand, got an excellent T-Mobile connection so live broadcasts from the show throughout the day


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

Well done mate _so live broadcasts from the show throughout the day Wink_ now I understand the thread asking about music. Nuke, the MHF DJ, can we make requests. I would like one - anything by Daniel O'Donell for my mum   

stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok first update of the day

R&M and myself are on the stand, weather is gloriously British i.e. Peeing it down 

We have everything setup , shipshape and Bristol (or should that be York) fashion

more to follow


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Well it's beautiful down here in Bristol. :lol: 
Have a great show!
Dennis


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

say Hello to Richard & Mary from Me & Viv. And Hello Dave!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> ok first update of the day
> 
> R&M and myself are on the stand, weather is gloriously British i.e. Peeing it down
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

A big *hello* from us.

Have a good weekend.

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Does it ever do anything but rain, at the York show?


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, What is the parking area like at the moment? we are planning to come to the show tomorrow, just for the day. We were planning on coming in the m/h, but if theres a chance of us getting stuck in the mud we will use the car.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mark

The weather forecast for York tommorrow is for it to be dry


stew


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Wish i was going this year!!! but glad to avoid a wet one after last year and all the mud i do feel sorry in some ways and jelous in others


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Rob
No more rain after today, Saturday = SUNNY Sunday = SUN & cloud Monday = Who cares :lol: 

See you later Dave & R&M


Steve


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello from York show also!

Just had a browse around the show, drying out now. Let the rain stop soon... I rekon we will get another couple of hours of it yet tho 

Looking forward to the sunshine tomorrow... there is something soothing about sitting in your motorhome looking out the window when it's raining!

The placing this year is very handy for the cut through to Tesco's. (about 20 minutes walk). Hope to have a stroll into York tomorrow.

Thank goodness for mobile internet connections on days like these.

David & Rachel


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Note to Mods*

Can this thread please be removed some of us have to work and can't go to York this year.........

Sounds like you lucky people are in for a damp start - no surprise there then - but drying up for the true weekend.

Enjoy I am so full of envy.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sagedog

Can this thread please be removed some of us have to work and can't go to York this year.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: know what you mean

stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Please don't begrudge us the rain, it's the first real rainfall we've had for 6 weeks or so. My lucky seaweed was on its last legs.
Andy
(who is still waiting on tenterhooks for a cancellation pitch at Chatsworth CC site tonight - I don't think it's gonna happen).
PS please dry up the showground for us tomorrow, being dragged round the show by two dripping bearded collies will not be appreciated by anyone.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

has it stopped raining yet? 




pleasant warm dry day here in Bognor.......


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

Any chance of a web cam link from York.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sun has broken out nr Ripon in last few minutes.
Should be with you in York in the next half hour.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

u asked for it Stephen, anything can be arranged 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/webcam/webcam.html

refreshes every 5 mins to save our blushes


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Models as well on the stand :lol: :lol: Gee five minutes is a long time :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

wow!! that is what I call service.

What other forum can offer such fast and great response.

Now we are all watching youuuuu


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Can you mount that webcam a bit higher up please? I'm getting fed up of seeing Nukes stomach in close-up. :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no , lower! or smile please, dave :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

They are getting a bit scary, don't let your children watch :lol: :lol: Its great though isn't -technology

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sagedog said:


> *Note to Mods*
> 
> Can this thread please be removed some of us have to work and can't go to York this year.........
> 
> ...


I was going to report this post, but I see you've already asked for it to be removed. I too have to work, whats worst, I have to work nights this weekend, drunks here I come to save ya! :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Is there anyone else on that stand. Oh well just side shots now and he will let someone else have a go :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

haven't I seen that face on the most wanted list :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

guy with suit & tie can't be a member - too smart! Is he from Swift?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

By the look on his face, he's the MD of brownhills and he's reading the threads on MHF... :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

What great technology. Wish I had had it when I employed people

Get ya hands out of ya pockets :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dave could get a long lead for the cam and take us on a tour of the stands... I wanna go see if there's owt I fancy buying...


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

Could he slip it round the neck of Brownhills Md whilst he is at at :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol u lot 

That guy was indeed from Swift, its their project planning manager, he had a nice long chat and said Swift are impressed with MHF and are enjoying the feedback from our members

Apparently Peter might also be popping in to see us tmrw


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*tomorrow*



nukeadmin said:


> Hi Stew
> well I am on the stand atm with R&M, we have everything in hand, got an excellent T-Mobile connection so live broadcasts from the show throughout the day


See you tomorrow.Peter.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could somebody give me a shout when Peter is on our stand please I would like a word re a rally :lol: Ive sneaked in at York :lol: got plastered in mud on arrival  



Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Morning all
well I am back at the stand

Weather is lovely and sunny and crisp

Live updates will be on again throughout the day, so keep checking in


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

oh and forgot to mention we finally have full T/Coffee making facilities on the stand, so if you are attending the show do pop in and have a chat 

We are having a raffle for a lifetime subscription to MHF so depending on your age (or lol your health) you might win a prize worth £100s


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I've just walked (and fed) the dogs and have a few lunch bits to put in the fridge and we'll be off to join you in sunny York. 
That is providing her ladyship can get herself preened and painted.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

see you on the stand later then Andy 

The MHF large banner flag is now flapping in the wind so keep and eye out for it, but we are basically in the top right corner of the exhibitor section as you face away from the racecourse grandstands


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Just spotted Jacqui on the web cam. At lest it looks like dry weather. Enjoy the weekend people.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sonja

You beat me to it. Do you think her Ladyship has arrived for afternoon tea :lol: :lol: :lol:

Link - here


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello to everybody there today. Looks good weather, even better here in Bognor! :wink:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Jaquie*

Hi Stew,

Our Jaquie & John get around a bit, last week they were down in zummerzet :lol: 8O :lol:

Cheers C&S


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi C&S

They do mate. We poor workers can only dream of such international motorhoming. 

So looking forward to Lady Jac's retort :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry Nuke but I missed your post with directions as I'd switched off by then.
Should've dragged the missus out to the van there and then and set off BUT her phone rang and a tutor for a Saturday morning workshop at her college was stranded outside and nobody had opened up as arranged. 
So we had to divert to Ripon and then on to York.
I wish I'd used my local knowledge rather than being good and following the signs. What was it, six times round the Knavesmire, three or was it four crossings of the A64 and at one time I'm sure I saw the Angel of the North in the distance. When I set out to York I was a sprightly lad of 21, now I'm 60 next birthday!!!!
Couldn't find MHF stand until right at the end when the missus was dragging me back to her favourite van for a last look before a v late lunch, when a sylvan youth!!! stuck a card in my mitt as I was unknowingly passing by. I was sorely tempted by the rugby but herself had that look in her eye.
Conclusions
Our van is a lot better built than a lot of panel vans (and I won't start an argument about Danbury). tee hee.
There are some ingenious and well built tiny vans but beardies won't fit.
Still disappointed that nobody considers dogs in their designs when there are so many dog owners amongst us.
In general newer vans seem to be getting darker and dingier inside
Saw one of the Tribby brothers, a 550 but not a 650.
Aching feet caused by being told to park at the opposite end of racecourse to showground.
Home now, dogs flaked out, missus knitting.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

morning all at York. JUst to get an update and to make sure that somebody is really there, webcam is here:-

york webcam


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mind you, that looks suspiciously like yesterday's final picture!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mike

that was last nights pics, hope they are up :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry guys got chatting and forgot to switch webcam on

I have reduced the refresh to 60 seconds


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/webcam/webcam.html

Can we have it higher? Just getting bodies....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello? can still just see Dave's manly chest!


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Looking at dave's watch it's all live


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi guys we have just done the mhf lifetime subscription raffle

the winner is
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
COLIAN

congrats

will sort out the dating on the subs for you


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the call Dave, it was well worth coming to the show yesterday, even if it might have cost me a new motorhome as she has seen one she likes. 



Hope its still sunny up there,


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

watch out, Jacqie's there!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/webcam/webcam.html


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> watch out, Jacqie's there!
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/webcam/webcam.html


not any more


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now just what have I ever done to you lot :lol: yes I was at York and yes I did help out for a bit on the stand :roll: well more like caused mayhem with the nice Swift folks regarding our rallies at the factory :lol: and no I didn't buy another motorhome :lol: i'm getting very good at resisting them :lol: weather could have been worse still managed to get plastered in mud on arrival  after me washing and scrubbing both van and car before we set off. :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

[ weather could have been worse still managed to get plastered in mud on arrival  after me washing and scrubbing both van and car before we set off. :roll:

Jacquie[/quote]

But not long :wink:

Steve F


----------

